# What do you think about our idea? We need pet owners' feedback.



## Yana12347 (May 4, 2018)

Hello, Guys We are a team of pet owners and we want to solve the issue of outdated infrasructure for administrative procedures (pet registration, travelling with pet, victory in the competition, etc.) -> So we have created a project to make this cheaper, faster, reduce paperwork.

We are going to create a Global Animal Databases for Pets powered by AI. *We kindly ask you to watch the video describing our idea and to share your opinion* (here or via any social network). 
( More information -> on the website zkylos.io or in our blog.)

Sorry for writing here. Please do not consider this as an advertising, the platform is not developed yet, to be advertised. We just want to get other pet owner's feedback.





 .


----------



## PetMom4Life (Jul 27, 2018)

I'm not clear on the problem you are trying to solve.


----------



## Biscuit123 (Jul 24, 2017)

What problem are you trying to fix exactly?


----------



## devildog (Aug 17, 2018)

Seems like it is more of a solution to sell to vets rather than pet owners


----------

